# Have you ever seen a mantis catch his prey like THIS?



## FieroRumor (Apr 16, 2006)

Greetings mr. Cricket! Have you seen my nice spinning disk?

Why not get a closer look?







You're getting sleepy...Verrrry sleepy...

MUHWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2006)

What is it and why are you feeding it to your mantis?


----------



## Yosei (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks kinda like that tempura thingys you get at the Japanese resturants...


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2006)

SOme agrresive mantis will go for any food!! That looks like imitate vegetarian food? Probably not a good food source for praying mantis. Is that P. Aeruginosa? This species will eat anything!


----------



## spadgee (Apr 20, 2006)

Photoshop without a doubt


----------



## themann42 (Apr 20, 2006)

if it is a photoshop they did an good job. all of the edges match really well, as well as the brightness it looks like the same flash and lighting. only reason i'd think it's photoshop is i think the hand on the right looks like it's not clamped enough to hold it. i think it's real.

so fierorumor is it real or fake?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 20, 2006)

> Photoshop without a doubt


i've seen my mantids eat stranger things.

plastic tweezers for one, and mine arent even aggresive species...


----------



## Techuser (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL

no photoshop

mine tried to eat fake plants once


----------



## FieroRumor (Apr 25, 2006)

It's a whitefish thingie found in chinese soup. That mantis is a nutcase, it will try to eat anything in front of it. I usually stick to crickets, chicken, and worms.


----------

